# Sage grinder replacement burrs



## A1865 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have been using the Sage grinder for aeropress and V60 for almost 3 years now. I am looking to replace the burrs but l can only find the upper burr. Has anyone had any experience in successfully replacing both burrs?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you mean find the upper burr on the sage website? Or in the grinder?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1865 (Aug 29, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you mean find the upper burr on the sage website? Or in the grinder?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I mean both upper and lower conical burr replacements. I can't find replacement parts for purchase.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020426.html

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001801.html

It's normally all listed in the barista express category. Sage website is generally shite but it's way better that it was.

Best practice is to ring them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1865 (Aug 29, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020426.html
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001801.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much! Though do l not also need the lower part too?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's possible that one of those selected is the bottom, but they have used the same picture. Wouldn't be the first time they have done that.

They are different part numbers so who knows haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1865 (Aug 29, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> It's possible that one of those selected is the bottom, but they have used the same picture. Wouldn't be the first time they have done that.
> 
> They are different part numbers so who knows haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 As you suggested, l will just call them.

Thanks for your help! I will update.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

An engineer that replaced the entire grinder on my BE reckoned both are available.  Can't expect Sage to get the pictures right. There call centre was telling me that it's entirely different there now so probably even worse.

They list 2 shower screens too - one is actually an internal casting, just refitted one. Pity solenoids aren't shown as something else.

John

-


----------



## Niccolo (Sep 13, 2021)

this is a long shot (no pun intended) as the topic is old, but has anyone had to obtain the burrs on a Sage Oracle grinder. Seems that sage only sell the outer burr (SP0001801) but not the inner one (SP0020426). Grateful for any knowledge as to where that inner burr can be sourced.

Thanks

Nico


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Don't expect Sage to be helpful in the slightest. They couldn't give me a lead time for the upper burr when I was in need. Absolutely shambolic!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MartinB said:


> Don't expect Sage to be helpful in the slightest. They couldn't give me a lead time for the upper burr when I was in need. Absolutely shambolic!


 Makes you wonder why they don't sell the burrs as a set anyway???

I don't think sage would sprinkle water on owners if they were on fire.....


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Makes you wonder why they don't sell the burrs as a set anyway???
> 
> I don't think sage would sprinkle water on owners if they were on fire.....


 Coffee classics are just as bad!! They wanted £94 as a service charge to change the upper burr which is literally a 5 second job and all is needed is a thumb and forefinger. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MartinB said:


> Coffee classics are just as bad!! They wanted £94 as a service charge to change the upper burr which is literally a 5 second job and all is needed is a thumb and forefinger. Absolutely pathetic.


 We just need proper right of repair laws in the UK


----------



## Niccolo (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks for your replies. Seems as though this is a deliberate strategy to either sell more machines (they offered me a discount to buy a new one), or push business to the repair company, (perhaps with a commission?). Both burrs are so simple to replace - makes no sense not to supply them. Will have to just replace the upper burr when it is finally in stock and hope that resolves the issue. If I have to replace the machine, I won't be buying a Sage, that's for sure.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you sure they need replacing? Conical burrs last far longer than flat burrs. Should be good for many many kg's of coffee.

Why do you think they need replacing?


----------



## Niccolo (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks Lake_M. Well, the flow had been running really fast, and weak for a few months. I finally managed to get a reasonable shot, but I have had to increase the dose, leaving about 5mm from the top of the portafilter (although this equates to about 23g), but figure that after 4 years of daily use, it's probably time to change the burrs, which do seem to have lost some of the sharpness on the edges.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It's so_ un_-environmentally friendly as well. Sage would rather have a machine scrapped and replaced with another lump of plastic than provide easy access to spare parts. I was horrified when I realised the water pipe elbows in the BE are made of plastic. I thought designing in weak points and planned obsolesence was a thing of the past in some cases!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

And it's a shame as I really enjoyed the output of the Barista Express that I had (when coupled with a Mazzer!)


----------



## Niccolo (Sep 13, 2021)

Quick update for anyone following this thread....

Upper burr replacement arrived today (couldn't souce the lower burr from anywhere). Anyway, this made a MASSIVE difference. Extraction is now running like when the machine was new... steady flow, warm honey consistency, plenty of crema. I'm very happy with it now, just wished I'd replaced it a few months ago!


----------



## ScruffyDroid (Oct 20, 2021)

Good day to you all...

I have been having the same issue, since my Upper Burr is worn out. I just can't get a fine enough Grind at 17gr to get the correct extraction. Under extracted, from the freshest RedBer Guatemala Antigua. This has been a saga dragging on for a year now, and has now got to the point where the Hario Manual grinder is put to use...

I have had an open case with Sage since Aug 2020...initially I just wanted the shim which fits below the lower grinder, but that was not available, either. The Upper Burr has been shown as out of stock too, now.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@ScruffyDroid Welcome to the forum....why not just move to a better grinder...pleanty in classifieds.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

ScruffyDroid said:


> Good day to you all...
> 
> I have been having the same issue, since my Upper Burr is worn out. I just can't get a fine enough Grind at 17gr to get the correct extraction. Under extracted, from the freshest RedBer Guatemala Antigua. This has been a saga dragging on for a year now, and has now got to the point where the Hario Manual grinder is put to use...
> 
> I have had an open case with Sage since Aug 2020...initially I just wanted the shim which fits below the lower grinder, but that was not available, either. The Upper Burr has been shown as out of stock too, now.


 I'd give up, supply issues are part of life now, every cloud though....I've paired a large Mazzer with my Sage and it's way better. Think about a second hand grinder, as David says there are a couple in Classifieds.

This one for instance would be a great improvement:

*

*

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/551-mazzer-royal-titanium-burrs-%C2%A3220-pickup-only-near-bury-st-edmunds-suffolk/?do=embed


----------



## ScruffyDroid (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for replies and suggestions - I will never ever buy another Sage / Breville device again. The fact that you can't get basic spares is horrendous.

I know that I can buy a replacement grinder, but this one did the job until it wore out...It is an aesthetic thing really, since the current Barista Express sits perfectly under the counter, takes 1 wall plug and negates the need to have a separate grinder, plug etc, and with the extra coffee grounds that will land up overspilling and making mess...

My wife is the primary user, working from home - the last thing I need is additional complications.

Why they sell their devices, they should at least have spares available (In the UK / Europe).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@ScruffyDroid Welcome to the forum, time to jump down the rabbit hole and check out the classifieds.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The first thing I check when purchasing anything new, is.. 'can I get spares'? I've been bitten too many times now. I'll rather pay double knowing I can fix the damn thing when it breaks.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'ev got a brand new and unused Sage Upper Burr here if you still need one?


----------



## ScruffyDroid (Oct 20, 2021)

@MartinB

Wow - That would be amazing - Do you know if it is the one that has the additional grind settings on the inner ring?


----------



## ScruffyDroid (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks to Martin B for coming to the rescue here. All hunky dory again.

No thanks to Sage and their inability to provide spare parts, for their current machines.


----------



## CoffeePhilE (Jan 4, 2021)

MartinB said:


> It's so_ un_-environmentally friendly as well. Sage would rather have a machine scrapped and replaced with another lump of plastic than provide easy access to spare parts. ...


 Well, they aren't exactly alone in that attitude. Take Apple, for instance.

Davec is dead right (a few posts up) about needing Right To Repair laws. My guess .... after 'distance selling', it's probably the next big issue in consumer rights law. So I reckon it's coming. How soon? That's a bigger question.


----------

